# I'm Socially Anxious but...



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Idea is to complete the above!

I had my iPod on shuffle and the song "Hand in My Pocket" come on which gave me this idea.

For me:

I'm Socially Anxious but I'm patient

Take care,
J.x






"Hand In My Pocket"

I'm broke but I'm happy
I'm poor but I'm kind
I'm short but I'm healthy, yeah
I'm high but I'm grounded
I'm sane but I'm overwhelmed
I'm lost but I'm hopeful baby
What it all comes down to
Is that everything's gonna be fine fine fine
'cause I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is giving a high five
I feel drunk but I'm sober
I'm young and I'm underpaid
I'm tired but I'm working, yeah
I care but I'm restless
I'm here but I'm really gone
I'm wrong and I'm sorry baby

What it all comes down to
Is that everything's gonna be quite alright
'cause I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is flicking a cigarette
And what it all comes down to
Is that I haven't got it all figured out just yet
'cause I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is giving the peace sign
I'm free but I'm focused
I'm green but I'm wise
I'm hard but I'm friendly baby
I'm sad but I'm laughing
I'm brave but I'm chicken****
I'm sick but I'm pretty baby

And what it all boils down to
Is that no one's really got it figured out just yet
'cause I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is playing the piano
And what it all comes down to my friends
Is that everything's just fine fine fine
'cause I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is hailing a taxi cab


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll shoot.

I'm socially anxious, but I'm diligent.


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 14, 2011)

I"m socially anxious, but comparing myself this year to last year lets me know I'm on the path of improvement.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but I'm willing to change


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm socially anxious, but I have a good heart.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but i love people.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm socially anxious but I can kick your ***.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Im socially anxious but im a very compassionate person


----------



## KMK420 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but i'm always there for the friends I do have.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm socially anxious, but it does not define me.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Neptunus said:


> I'm socially anxious, but it does not define me.


+1. Very powerful quote!


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm socially anxious but I'm compassionate


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm socially anxious but I am also so much more. 

I'm socially anxious but I'm awesome :b


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but I have worth.


----------



## MadeOfScars (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm socially anxious, but all it takes is one joke to make me smile


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but it's just a front I put on so I can get free beer.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm socially anxious, but if you're worth it, i can be a friend for life.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm socially anxious but at least I'm not as depressed as I was before.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm socially anxious but I've got L337 gaming skill. _(Is that really something to be proud of though?)_


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm social anxious but I'm energetic and can always be there for my friend (same as KMK420)


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I love that song.


I'm socially anxious, but I have faith in the future


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but have the fire of Ari Gold


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm socially anxious, but my dog thinks I'm the shizz.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm socially anxious, but my spirit is strong.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm socially anxious, but **** your criticism


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I am socially anxious but I love to make other people smile.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm socially anxious, but I'm caring.


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Im socially anxious but I am a pretty good actress


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm socially anxious but I can be a caring non judgmental person.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm socially anxious but I'm at peace with myself.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm socially anxious,but I'm socially anxious.


----------



## Starfish Ibuki (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm socially anxious, but i'll always be there for you


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but I'm opinionated.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm socially anxious, but I like myself.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm socially anxious, but I can keep my head


----------



## Cecile (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm socially anxious but I love myself.


----------



## confused2012 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm socially anxious but I am living a decent life.

Also I hate how SA people are always the nicest most caring people in the world, yet we can't be who we are because of this P.O.S disorder.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm socially anxious, but... "uh quick, think!" :afr.. I like turtles!


----------



## IntelligentRhetoric (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm socially anxious, but have a good heart.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> I'm socially anxious, but it does not define me.


Love this.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm socially anxious but I love talking about a select few things in life passionately.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

I am socially anxious, but I know that I will overcome SA :yes


----------



## ScantyGeoduck (Feb 13, 2012)

Im socially anxious but I love being alone and I'm a misanthrope so...it all sorta works out. 


:evil


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive got SA, but it's just because I hate society.


----------



## Mamihlapinatapai (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm socially anxious, but I will NEVER give in/up.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm socially anxious but I'm empathetic.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm socially anxious but I can act like I'm not.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm socially anxious, but most people who get to know me like me anyway.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm socially Anxious but I still make the effort to social.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but I'm not as stupid as people think i am.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm socially anxious but I get really excitable about certain things


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm socially anxious but some things work out


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

leonardess said:


> I'm socially anxious but I can kick your ***.


That made me rofl 

I'm socially anxious but if I get comfortable around you I'm not.

Oh and i like this smiley more when I want the : D smiley:


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

But I keep hoping that one day I´ll be at least 90% anxiety free. Yayzors.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm socially anxious but _really_ i'm not


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm socially anxious but I can pretend to be 'normal' in a conversation


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

Im socially anxious but I do not let it depress me!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im socially anxious but I carry on ..


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm socially anxious, but I'm still cool


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im socially anxious but Im socially anxious.


----------

